# Can you force carbonate at room temperature (25c)



## simo hart (17/4/15)

Gday iv seen a few topics on ahb about force carbonating. Due to a shortage of property in my fridge was wondering if it can be done at room temperature (25c)? im carbonating using the pouring psi method and a carbonation chart. 
If it can be done what do you set the psi to?


----------



## QldKev (17/4/15)

Based on 2.4x vol and 25c, 31.3psi will get you to the correct level of carbonation. I assume that would still take the standard 7 days. You could try rocking the kegs etc to make it happen faster.


http://www.brewersfriend.com/keg-carbonation-calculator


----------



## Yob (17/4/15)

Bottles carbonate at ambient, safe to assume the same for kegs (half the priming sugar to that of bottles though if naturally carbing) or go as kev says, 30-40 psi and a bit of time / rock n roll


----------



## simo hart (17/4/15)

Sweet thankyou very much[emoji482]


----------



## simo hart (17/4/15)

Cheers QldKev that little link will work wonders.


----------



## troopa (17/4/15)

Heh i just tried this the other day with a keg of Wit bier

Short answer... No not really

Yes it got carbonation but diminished as soon as the keg got cold although it has almost got back up to the correct level after a few days.


----------



## QldKev (17/4/15)

You would think the CO2 would go into solution easier as it got cold and potentially overcarb if you kept the CO2 pressure that high. Pubs have used warm kegs via a temprite for many years.


----------



## contrarian (18/4/15)

If there's no hurry to get them in the fridge then just use sugar and let them carb naturally. I've had good results a few times doing this.


----------

